# Feeling chest tightness and short of breath post Test Cyp injection



## TRTNoob (Jun 30, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I recently got on a TRT protocal (today was my 6th day) and have been injecting IM on my delts,  0.1 mL daily with 200 mg/mL Test Cyp (~140mg/week). I am not currently taking any HCG or AI.

Starting from the second day, about an hour or two after injection, I would feel some slight tightness around my heart and be slightly out of breath when moving around. Is this normal? Not sure if this is anxiety or not, but the symptoms come like clockwork.

The discomfort will be mostly gone come evening hours, but since I'm injecting daily, the cycle repeats each day.

I've been monitoring my blood pressure periodically through out the day and its in the normal range 115 67, heart rate is slightly elevated at around 75 bpm (normally around 65). I can feel my elevated heart rate and it feels a little heavier, but wouldnt go as far as to consider it palpitations.

Am I having some kind of allergic reaction?

Thanks


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 30, 2021)

Sounds like anxiety.  Pinning daily with test cyp tells me you may be wound up a little tight.  

For comparison, I run test cyp trt through my doctor and pin once a week.  There is absolutely no need to pin every day with cyp.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Jun 30, 2021)

TRTNoob said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I recently got on a TRT protocal (today was my 6th day) and have been injecting IM on my delts, 0.1 mL daily with 200 mg/mL Test Cyp (~140mg/week). I am not currently taking any HCG or AI.
> 
> ...



I’m curious as I don’t believe there is any benefit to injecting daily so why are you doing this? Especially in the same two sites (just delts). Your going to end up with some scar tissue build up for sure. Inject once per week or even twice if you’d like but not everyday. Good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TRTNoob (Jun 30, 2021)

Thanks for your inputs.  



Mind2muscle said:


> I’m curious as I don’t believe there is any benefit to injecting daily so why are you doing this? Especially in the same two sites (just delts). Your going to end up with some scar tissue build up for sure. Inject once per week or even twice if you’d like but not everyday. Good luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I had high estradial readings even with low T so I was told that I could be a high aromatizer:

Total test: 300 ng/dL (294-916)

Free Test: 6.8 pg/mL (8.7-25.1)

Estradiol, Sensitive: 31.1 pg/mL (8.0-35.0)

The idea was to do daily injections to minimize test level spikes which would then hopefully lower my estradiol aromatization.   
I want to minimize the use of an AI.


----------



## CJ (Jun 30, 2021)

TRTNoob said:


> Thanks for your inputs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could try every other day, should be very similar to every day injections. That only half the pinning. 

If all goes well on bloodwork, could try every 3rd day. Work your way up to find your sweet spot.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 30, 2021)

TRTNoob said:


> Thanks for your inputs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This shouldn't change your administration interval.  If you have a total test number of 900 from pinning once a week vs. every day, how is that going to affect you? 

If you aromatize heavily, ask your doc for an Aromatase Inhibitor and pin on a normal schedule.

Do you work out?  Are you in good or bad shape?  Are you heavily overweight?


----------



## TRTNoob (Jul 1, 2021)

HollyWoodCole said:


> This shouldn't change your administration interval.  If you have a total test number of 900 from pinning once a week vs. every day, how is that going to affect you?
> 
> If you aromatize heavily, ask your doc for an Aromatase Inhibitor and pin on a normal schedule.
> 
> Do you work out?  Are you in good or bad shape?  Are you heavily overweight?



I'm in pretty good shape.  33 y.o, 5' 6", 185 lbs.  Currently just lifting 3 times a week, but was doing bjj almost everyday on top of lifting 3 times a week before covid lockdowns happened.  

I lowered my Test Cyp dose a little bit (from 0.1 mL to 0.07 mL)  and had much milder chest tightness today.  

Everytime I inject, it feels like I'm getting a blast of espresso and redbull.  I spoke to a nurse at my clinic today and she thinks I might be sensitive to T injections and my symptoms might be caused by my e2 and DHT spiking (starting to get oily face as well).

My clinic is mailing me some AIs.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jul 1, 2021)

Sounds odd and like you would be in the .00001% club.

Have you been using any other supplements, diet aids, or any other changes?  Anything at all?


----------



## GreatGunz (Jul 1, 2021)

Agreed why are pinning daily ?


----------



## CJ (Jul 1, 2021)

TRTNoob said:


> I'm in pretty good shape.  33 y.o, 5' 6", 185 lbs.  Currently just lifting 3 times a week, but was doing bjj almost everyday on top of lifting 3 times a week before covid lockdowns happened.
> 
> I lowered my Test Cyp dose a little bit (from 0.1 mL to 0.07 mL)  and had much milder chest tightness today.
> 
> ...


They're just mailing you some AIs without having you get a bloodtest to see if it's even needed?????


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 1, 2021)

It sounds psychosomatic, but don't ignore heart symptoms. Tightness in your chest is a sign of heart problems, so you should get checked out by a doc.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jul 1, 2021)

TRTNoob said:


> I'm in pretty good shape.  33 y.o, 5' 6", 185 lbs.  Currently just lifting 3 times a week, but was doing bjj almost everyday on top of lifting 3 times a week before covid lockdowns happened.
> 
> I lowered my Test Cyp dose a little bit (from 0.1 mL to 0.07 mL)  and had much milder chest tightness today.
> 
> ...


I have to ask, how do you measure out .07ml?


----------



## BigBubba (Jul 1, 2021)

I would love to know what cyp is giving you signs in 6 days!!


----------



## TRTNoob (Jul 2, 2021)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Sounds odd and like you would be in the .00001% club.
> 
> Have you been using any other supplements, diet aids, or any other changes?  Anything at all?



I'm currently taking fish oil, vit D, citrus bergamot, and ubiquinol for supplements.  Started using Citrus bergamot and ubiquinol quite recently. 

I have IBS and use mesalimine and budenoside (corticosteroid) when I have flare ups.  

I've read some research where increasing blood serum test levels lead to lower levels of gut inflamation, which is one of the major reasons why I wanted to jump on TRT.  



BigBubba said:


> I would love to know what cyp is giving you signs in 6 days!!


I'm currently using 200 mg/mL Test C manufactured by Perrigo (1 mL vials) and got it from my local pharmacy.  



HollyWoodCole said:


> I have to ask, how do you measure out .07ml?


I'm using 27G 1/2" 1CC insulin syringes to measure out 0.07 mL.

I injected 0.07 mL (14 mg) again today, and my symptoms seem slightly milder or about the same as yesterday.  I did some cardio about an hour after injection and everything felt fine.   

My blood pressure is still in the good range 116, 68, but resting heart rate is definitely elevated at around 80 bpm and stays elevated for hours, especially after working out.  

I'm going to stick with my current dose and see if the side effects goes away after couple weeks.  Maybe my body is just getting adjusted to the exogenous test?  Just seems weird that I'm feeling like this even at such low doses.  

I'm also going to just hold onto the AI and not use any until I get my follow up blood test in a month or so. 

I really appreciate everyone's input.


----------



## MrBafner (Jul 2, 2021)

I'd say you're working yourself up and maybe a little too excited. Just be careful, some people pass out and say a similar thing, feels like they had a hit of pre-workout or something.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 2, 2021)

Mind2muscle said:


> I’m curious as I don’t believe there is any benefit to injecting daily so why are you doing this? Especially in the same two sites (just delts). Your going to end up with some scar tissue build up for sure. Inject once per week or even twice if you’d like but not everyday. Good luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ED injections with a slin pin are what I do to give inject sites a break and decrease scar tissue. Small injections with a slin pin heal fast and the depot is smaller with the lower volume. He could pin it subq and be fine too.


TRTNoob said:


> I'm currently taking fish oil, vit D, citrus bergamot, and ubiquinol for supplements.  Started using Citrus bergamot and ubiquinol quite recently.
> 
> I have IBS and use mesalimine and budenoside (corticosteroid) when I have flare ups.
> 
> ...


It likely has nothing to do with the test and more to do with the carrier oil. My first step would to ask for a change to a different brand using another carrier oil. CSO allergies aren't as common as arachis oil or EO sensitivity but that would be my first thought. If you can, when you're feeling it take your blood pressure.


----------

